# I hear Santa Pod...



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

....was enteraining again today.

I hear Mr Norris was VERY quick again - running in the 10's...

Any skylines run ?


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

Norris did a 10.9
Ron Kiddel did an 11.2 not sure if that was his best time
Dirk not sure on best run maybe 11.4?
Norris was god of the pod


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*very good day out and some big cars running*

Dirky got 2nd overall so not quite god of the pod.
got beaten by the norris flyer and it was flying. put in 2 x 10.9s and terminals over 130!!! when he hits second gear and comes off low boost launch that thing just moves!! 
it was even realing in the RK 32 and it was noticeable and then he overtook him in just a 1/4 mile!!
Dirk ran well and there is very very little between the cars as which showed in the final when norris ran an 11.3 which Dirk or ron could have taken.

Also watch out for the blue twin VR6 turbo golf from dubsport as that was running low 11s all day. it really moves.

Roll on Glen, ronnie, keith, project x and totb....it will be great stuff.

Top runs by Si Norris. that evo is fookin quick!!!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Pod*

My best today was 11.2 also.

We were running with inlet temps of 38 degrees My box held up and gave me no grief however my temporary fuel system which we changed just yesterday to get to the event made a mockery of my 2nd gear with a huge flat spot which seemed like an eternity, still, live and learn, now this event is out of the way we can get on with the proper mods to the car for full power and handling correctly/better.

We ( me and Simon ) ended up in a head to head, he took me with an 11.2 pass which wasnt his best of the day but enough to beat me to the end oweing to my crap drive at the end.

Considering the temps today, we all had much more to give if cooler and as Simon has knocked a tenth off his time in the heat we had he has lots more to come, looks like his Nittos helped him today, well done Simon.

Rob had more bad luck in his EVO, finally got to run full power map on ELF and did one launch off the line and smashed the diff to pieces so we didnt even get a chance to witness the might of the HKS engine, back to the drawing board, new diff........

Ron was running well but dogged by his standard gearbox, unlucky Ron, you looked well against Simon, we were all on the line shouting ' go on Ron, go on' as you lit it up off the line but it wasnt to be.

Great day, good laugh and got to grip the ass of the playboy girl as she posed for the pictures, very tight, lovely 

As for the French and German cars we raced, time to turn Japanese boys, wow the twin engine golf was quick. 

Summary : good day, great atmosphere, more practice.


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Andy*

Just saw a vid on the MLR of yours, whats the score with the front bumper??? Knackered the other one?

Condolances to Rob, did txt him earlier to see how it went but I understand why he didn't reply now! 

Luke


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*I*

Had a fantastic DAY ,
Well done Simon Norris cool car,
The Launch oh yes the launch , if anyone has a vid post it HAS to
go to Ron at RK tuning, his GTR 32 lifted the front wheels, I am sure thats what I saw it was absolutley incredible, well don RON,
it made my day,
lots of late nights comeing up, I am fed up watching,
Noticibaly no other skyline competition showed,They must be waiting,
well done to Andy as at least you got a cup, and also you beat the EVO in the last run, so there is hope yet,
Thanks to all that showed and gave their support, I have never seen so many genuine enthusiasts at santa pod in one day,the sport is FINALLY growing and it was special to me to see you all,
To all the other competitors and runners well done , no dramas from you fantastic

Gary
JUN RULES Passingham

GT ART


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Well Done Dirky,

2nd place in the company of Si's car is not shameful at all, next time you'll have it sorted 

Shame to hear about Rob's troubles, he'll have it sweet next time too


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Oh well*

Ronnies 10.79 in a totally standard (minus the T78 powered engine of course) Skyline still stands then. Someones got to beat it this year surely.

Personally I wasn't their because I find Drag Racing totally boring and had much more fun elsewhere. Will have to do 1/4 mile at TOTB2 so I should practice I suppose but can't get enthusiastic. 

I know Guy and Henry are having a good time at the 24hr Race in Germany, lucky gits.

Big-up to Simon Norris though running hard and consistent with his EVO. Just goes to show what can be achieved with passion and dedication considering he bashed it only a couple of weeks ago at Japfest.

Also nice to hear Starksy & Hutch is running well. 

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Hey Glen*

I know someone who will


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Oh I hope someone does*

as I thought it would have gone already. I mean I've seen the vids from the Pod and no one was holding back.

To be fair though it'll have to be running totally standard suspension, gearbox, non drag specific tyres etc., with full air con, seats etc., etc., fitted or it won't count will it  . 

I mean huge fuel pumps in the boot ain't cricket as the luggage/shopping won't fit in  . 

Glen


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Oh Dear*

Glen,
You have it bad today dont you , Think positive and you will get better 
Nowt in the boot keep up glen keep up


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*What are you on about*

I'm out of here  

ta ta.

Glen


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Fantastic day. great racing, weather and girls...Very good Skyline and Evo turnout.

Got some amazing digi video footage, if i can work out how to put it on the web i will.

Congrats to Andy, and for beating the Evo in the encore race...

Can anyone work out how the guy in the black civic Type R managed to cause so much damage to his car on the 10mph exit road...


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

Was a great day out and Simon, and Andy had great runs. 

At least I got to finally talk to Andy and say hi afterwards instead of the masses being around him etc.

Great show dirk, keep up the development.

Well done to Simon it has to be said that EVO is quick.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*POD*

Top day for all concerend, Well done to Si.. and to Andy...Thanks to R34nismo for taking me home... wasnt looking forward to walking....


----------



## jamesmc (Mar 20, 2003)

*Civic type R*

The guy who managed to crash his civic ,passed the back grand stand flat out racing an M3.He went round the corner and we heard a loud bang and saw lots of smoke. About 100 people ran over and there was his car, a mangled wreck.

WHAT AN IDIOT!

Imagine if you were coming round the corner at the same time.

P.S Ron's R32 sounded amazing.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

i heard he was last seen legging it over the fields being chased by security  ON FOOT


----------



## jamesmc (Mar 20, 2003)

He will be running from his mum and dad when they find out.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*OK jackson I get the point*

but then I did have an impressive new rack to go and view!! 
great day all round and both Dirk and Ron put in some great times and superb efforts.

that big single on Ron's car sounds so mad.

There are some vid on the MLR to view and it looked like Ron really bogged down when he went for third....might be due to that std gearbox...the hollinger should make life interesting!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm just going through some of the stats from yesterday...

These are the best times of the day for each of the cars competing in God of the Pod. Some times were during practice rather than in competition...
Simon Norris' EVO 7 10.904 @ 132.05 
Ron Kiddell's RK Tuning Skyline R32 11.217 @ 117.69 
Andy Barns' Sumo Skyline R34 11.286 @ 127.84 
Jeff Seddon's DubSport twin engine'd (VR6 turbo) Golf 11.377 @ 120.99
Europarts twin engine'd R5 11.822 
Andy Nichols' Maestro 12.429 
(TBC) Fensport Celica GT4 12.802 
Carl Ellis' Dubsport 20V turbo 4x4 Golf 12.825

Thanks to everyone who came to compete or watch.
Renton


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Posts*

Cheers everyone, I gave it my best to win but we had to last minute the car to get it there and had some serious issues so I did the best with what I had, would have loved to have a skyline on pole but yesterday wasnt the time. To be honest we were lucky to get the car there due to the issues which needed sorting out over the past 2 weeks but I had promised Redline we would be there and dont like to let people down so we gave it go even though we shouldnt have.

As you can see from Rons and my times I am over 10mph quicker over the line them him although he got a better ET wholey due to the fact that I cant get the grip but I have the power ( still only 1.3bar tho ).

Cant wait for everyone else to finally get up to the Pod and run thier cars  

Anyone checked out Marios site today, he posted up the results of this weekend, check it out.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Cant wait to see some vidz... 

Andy (Dirk) You have PM


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*dudes there are some*

videos on the Mitsi lancer owners forum.
go to www.lancerregister.com, then chit chat under there are some vids under there. 
Ron's and Andy's sound mad!
check out the V dub. that really moves!!

nick


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Oh well*

Gren San......

REPLIES TO A POINTLESS POST........ 




TOKYO said:


> *Ronnies 10.79 in a totally standard (minus the T78 powered engine of course) Skyline still stands then. Someones got to beat it this year surely.*


MAYBE IF HE DID IT AT SANTA POD IT WOULD STAND TALL BUT FOR NOW IT KNEELS SURROUNDED BY QUESTION MARKS AS FAR AS I AM CONCERNED BEING THAT IT WAS DONE AT AN AIRFIELD WITH TEMPORARY TIMING GEAR. SORRY THE RECORD KEEPS JUMPING, IT SEEMS TO DO IT EVERYTIME NEXTDOOR TURNS THIER SPEAKERS UP TO LISTEN TO BRITNEY SPEARS, ' HIT ME BABY ONE MORE TIME '



TOKYO said:


> *Personally I wasn't their because I find Drag Racing totally boring and had much more fun elsewhere. Will have to do 1/4 mile at TOTB2 so I should practice I suppose but can't get enthusiastic.*


YEP YOU SHOULD, NEXT RWYB IS 16TH JUNE GLEN, SEE YOU THERE



TOKYO said:


> *I know Guy and Henry are having a good time at the 24hr Race in Germany, lucky gits.*


THEY SHOULD HAVE BEEN AT SANTA POD SEEING THAT THEY ARE THE DRAG RACING KINGS IN THIER DRAG CAR THEY HAVE NEVER EVEN DRIVEN UP THE STRIP, MAYBE ONE DAY THEY WILL , DID YOU SEE MARIO'S NEW POSTS ON HIS SITE, THE CAR RAN 9'S AND NEARLY PUT ITSELF INTO THE WALL, MUST BE DIFFICULT TRYING TO CONTAIN SUCH POWER NECESSARY TO RUN 9 SECOND PASSES, LOTS OF SKILL, RELIABILITY AND PRACTICE ME THINKS.



TOKYO said:


> *Big-up to Simon Norris though running hard and consistent with his EVO. Just goes to show what can be achieved with passion and dedication considering he bashed it only a couple of weeks ago at Japfest.*


AWESOME CAR OF SIMONS, EXTREMELY POWERFUL, WELL DESERVED WIN FOR SIMON



TOKYO said:


> *Also nice to hear Starksy & Hutch is running well.
> *


SOUNDED LOVELY UNLIKE HIS GEARBOX WHICH WAS NO SO GOOD, COME ON RON GET IT FIXED AND BACK OUT. 


BTW GLEN, YOUR BOYS BITS IN TOMORROW, CALL MARK TO ARRANGE DELY.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'm not interested in getting into a slagging match, so if this thread goes this way, i'll simply stop posting on it...

But, if the police can have a speed gun calibrated and put it on a tripod and measure your exact speed over a distance, etc, etc (on a mobile piece of equipment), then why is it not possible to have several thousand pounds worth of mobile speed / timing equipment taken to an airfield and used to give completely accurate and genuine results for a cars performance ??

Rons car achieved these figures on professional equipment...period...that can't be taken away. The equipment is clearly proven to be accurate enough, so why do people feel the need to debate the results ? The equipment wouldn't have been used had it not been accurate enough....

I'm asking this as i'm genuinly interested !

If this should be on a separate thread, then feel free to move it !


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

We had a good weekend at the Pod and enjoyed lovely sunshine...........makes a change!

The car was a little battered from Castle Combe and had a few technical niggles (Gearbox) but things couldn't have really gone more smoothly. 

Firstly I must say that we turned up very late (due to one of the cars we were travelling with popping a driveshaft) so we should have missed the whole "god of the pod" thing. However the event was delayed a little and we made it with 20 mins prep time.

I was as ever very very nervous and didn't get the best from it but did "enough" to claim 1st place. Thanks to Andy as once again he proved to be a real sport on the day, he has a very very fast car which will be very very very fast when he gets the latest set of mods finished. 

All I need to do now is get launching advise from Ron (RK) as boy can he launch that R32!!! He is getting very good times for what is a much lower power car, shown by the terminal speed. If Andy or myself could have "borrowed" one of his starts I think we would have both been deep into the 10's.

Still I couldn't do anymore runs as I had to take the car home to meet a TV company who were borrowing the car that evening! If I had broken it at the Pod then the whole deal would have been off, thank god it held together.

Cheers all............looking forward to more events soon!

Simon


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

All I can say is hats off to you Simon for creating one hell of a wild EVO. I can't wait to see it in person at 10-of-the-best 2....which is going to be an amazing event.

It'll be interesting to see if anyone else out there (be it a tuner / demo car or a customer car) achieves anything near with their EVO as has been achieved with your car.....

Cheers,


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Daz - Thanks very much for your support, I am looking forward to TOTB2 if my nerves hold out!!!

I must say however, and don't take this the wrong way but when beams are used to time a car then figures can be wrong unless the said vehicle is very accuratly lined up at the start. Just look at Trax where people attempt the 0-60 and get amazing times with low power cars, this is because they are allowed to start too far back from the line hence breaking the beam when already moving at say 7-8 mph. Running at the Pod or any other "drag strip" removes this element of doubt as staging cannot be fudged. 

Ronnies car was and still is very very fast but has not done a fast run at the Pod or Avon park etc, I think this is what Andy is getting at. Please people don't take this as an attack on Ronnie as I have great respect for him and his car, afterall it was the winner of TOTB1.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Tokyo - Like I said


> Please people don't take this as an attack on Ronnie as I have great respect for him and his car, afterall it was the winner of TOTB1


.

Just trying to explain some of the general low figures people get when cars are not lined up at the start. I plan to beat the 10.79sec 1/4 at my next visit to Pod by a reasonable amount and then we can put this matter to sleep, however the goalposts will no doubt be moved, as always.

I get enough mud chucked at me and I know how it feels but does this mean I must bite my tongue when I have an opinion which I think is valid?  

Cheers

Simon 

Note: the above post has been edited so mine now makes me look insane!!! Doh!


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Great show down yesterday with Andy and Simons car your evo is bloody quick first time I have seen it. I wanted to get closer look and have a chat you was gone.. Roll on TOTB2 should be good..

Dan...
:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

GT-aR t


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

t.j. - Thanks very much! We had to go as the car was being collected at 5pm, sorry! Introduce yourself next time.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*That wasn't directed at you Simon*

it's a generalisation and you certainly don't need to explain yourself.

Nothing needs putting to bed. You guys have/own tuner cars and therefore are in a different league.

Goalposts are only moved if people feel they need to move them for whatever reasons.

Glen


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

No problem hope to see ya soon mate. If not see you at TOTB2 :smokin: I will be there Cant wait...

Dan..


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Daz*



Daz said:


> *i'll simply stop posting on it...
> *


Okey Dokey, well done Daz.

Gren San your on form, stir it up and off in a huff.

Simon you dont have to apologise to anyone for anything. 

Santa Pod - the lie detector rules.:smokin: 

Forgot to mention previously but all the Skylines which ran did so pretty impressively, was standing on the start line with the two grey GTR's, so close, fab to watch. Some pretty impressive times laid down by the GTS boys as well, well cool.:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Great stuff !!

Big congrats to Andy and Simon, respect.. you guys are doing big things for the Jap scene in the UK

Would love to see aload of 720BHP skylines and evo's in every city, i certainly feel like spending £30K+ under the hood of my 34 after events on sunday...

So when will the evo be seen on TV ? or is that Top Secret for the moment ?.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Andy the next RWYB is on the 13 July mate. Not the 16 June So this gives the others plenty of time to get ready and catch up 

Dan..
:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*No stirring*

no huff.

Just telling it the way I see it. Surely I can have an opinion or do I have to become part of the Sumo/GT-aRt team to have that ?

It's not my fault you didn't win God of the Pod. Bet you'd do well in 'King of the Ring' though  .

Santa Pod this, Santa Pod that, boring  . Mind you I am being unfair as your business does need to be a success on the tarmac and at the moment you ain't doing too well are you.

Anyway stop sucking upto Simon as it's getting embarrassing  .

Glen


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

Damn, TOKYO has got a pair of balls. Keep it up gents, its all good clean fun.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*H4D UU*

When yours drop you'll have a pair as well and can then play with the big boys  .

Glen


----------



## H4D UU (Feb 1, 2003)

LOL. Thats what this forum needs a little spicing up and little less holding back.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

So Glen (Tokyo) when you coming out to play with the big boys then  Be good to get some more skylines down the pod. So will it be the 13th July the next RWYB. You and Ronnie come down to show us how it is done :smokin: 

Dan...

P.s Only playing with ya...


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Ere Glen*

Of course you can have an opinion, I love it when you do as it makes this place interesting but cant understand that for someone without any interest in drag racing and that finds it boring you have a lot to say about it old chap.

Tell ya wot, well go to the pod together, I'll take one of my turbines off and well run 12 second passes together if you like. 

Nearly was king of the ring, had a fair grip on the Redline birds ass when she gave me my trophy.

As for tarmac success, yeah I know, what am I going to do, I just cant get the times can I?

And kissing Simon, no thanks, not quite my type, sorry Simon Anyway, you should be kissing him and maybe he will be kind with you when he whoops your ass, which he will do.

I love this site, so much entertainment


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Av him


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi t.j.*

Honest mate it bores the hell out of me. I have no interest in it at all but all being well I'll be at TOTB2 then you's can slate my launches . 

It's also a big bucks game Drag Racing and I just ain't prepared ( can't) to commit myself in that league. 

H4D UU, spot on, as long as its all kept in good fun. With a little bit of baiting here and their   .

Glen


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*I have a lot to say about it*

Not really. I just like talking about Ronnie and I know it's killing ya that you ain't beat his times/speeds  . You know his times/speeds are legit by the way he f***ed everyone at TOTB last and I'll be suprised if you don't beat his times/speeds this year. Mind you they were last years figures.

I believe his car is nearly finished and mines well on its way so it's looking good for TOTB2.

Glen

ps. Mind you it's handy having North Weald on our doorstep to practice our launches. Handy knowing the security guys. Oooops can't believe I said that  .


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Norris Designs said:


> *Daz - Thanks very much for your support, I am looking forward to TOTB2 if my nerves hold out!!!
> 
> I must say however, and don't take this the wrong way but when beams are used to time a car then figures can be wrong unless the said vehicle is very accuratly lined up at the start. Just look at Trax where people attempt the 0-60 and get amazing times with low power cars, this is because they are allowed to start too far back from the line hence breaking the beam when already moving at say 7-8 mph. Running at the Pod or any other "drag strip" removes this element of doubt as staging cannot be fudged.
> 
> ...


Simon, didn't take it in the wrong way at all, i appreciate your input.

What i will say though, is that at the Brighton speed trials they use beams and this is an OFFICIAL sprint event - which is run on the seafront at Brighton down a quarter mile strip.

So, surely if the cars are properly lined up everytime, there is no case for argument ? In the same way the "Crhsitmas Tree" lights show your car is lined up properly at say Santa Pods, a light comes on to say you are properly lined up at Brighton Speed Trials, and therefore you know every car starts from the right position. No reason why this cannot be used at an airfield for quarter mile and top speed recording ?

Andy - i am after genuine, sensible input....not trying to stir anything up (in case you are wondering). I seriously want to understand why some times are scoffed at.

Cheers,


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

I think the surface quality and incline of the track play an important part as does shelter from the wind and moreso the temperature.
For instance Sunday was an extremely hot day as far as days in the UK go, not good for inlet temperatures at all.

For a rough guide as to where you are against the competition I suppose the venue does not matter but for ultimate comparison the venue is everything.

Santa Pod is for many the UK benchmark.

I for one would not compare times from elsewhere against the pod.


----------



## gary (Aug 19, 2001)

*Well said Ged*


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

*1/4 mile times*

Quick question, Are the times from Santa Pod from when the lights change to green or from when the car starts to move?


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*all i know is that simon*

beat everyone away on sunday fair and square. I still can't believe the way that evo pulls in 2dn - 4th!! 

I have always liked his work and I like the way he goes about his business.
turn up, no fancy stuff, just run the old girl and run her HARD and boosting!!
If I had a Evo and a pulsar I know where it would be going!! 
Norris Designs done a great rebuild on my Pulsar and it is still going stong and pulling like a chain....so if you have one then make a trip to Chippenham way. 

As i said before on PRESENT form Simon's car is the one to beat, the rocket's time are still the "unofficial" best and I hear that the 33 is having some more work done at Abbey.

oooohh it is so exciting, what with andy, glen, ronnie, project x, keith cowie, the jun lemon??

I asked RK ron if he would go to elvington and he said "i get a nose bleed past watford mate....**** that"...like his work!! quality car and love the paint job!!

Are we going to see the GT Art Beast out to play this year??


----------



## UKFIVEO (Apr 30, 2003)

*Re: 1/4 mile times*



Tim said:


> *Quick question, Are the times from Santa Pod from when the lights change to green or from when the car starts to move? *



The timer starts as soon as the front wheels clear the staging beams. You can actually sit for ages before going (to get the rpm right etc) and it will not affect your time. Obviously if racing an opponent your reaction time becomes very important and you see slower runs beating faster ones.


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Andy - Don't worry your not my type either!    I need to win more trophys though just to get my hands on the pornstars presenting them 

Tokyo - Iam looking forward to showing you a clean pair of heels when I learn how to launch properley.  See you on July 13th then and I can test my theory.

Daz - When the car is lined up correctly by a staging light then there can be no mistake. This however does not hapen unless there are staging lights in place. It doesn't take very much of a run up to reduce times by a few tenths of a second, especially as with 1/4 mile the start is the most important element of the event.

Tim - The time starts once you move the wheels after staging and the green light illuminating. Just to re-iterate how sensitive this is, when I was at Pod a few weeks back I had staged waiting for someone to do a burn out (as per usual) and I triggered the timing gear (after staging) just by loading the car up on the handbrake when setting the launch control. My wheels must have moved 5-10mm maximum!!! That is how accurate the staging needs to be to get a "official" time.

Smootster73 - Thanks for your kind words! I am really looking forward to any events when the other "big boys" turn up. I just hope that this does not happen for the first time at TOTB2 as running the 1/4 etc sounds easy but it really isn't. The only way to go fast is practise, practise, practise.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

times at the pod are based on a green light not when the car starts to move, that way your time also includes reaction times.


----------



## UKFIVEO (Apr 30, 2003)

R34Nismo said:


> *times at the pod are based on a green light not when the car starts to move, that way your time also includes reaction times. *



You are wrong. Try it up there, sit still for 5 seconds then go, your time will be unaffected. I have tried it many times.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

UKFIVEO : ok tell me what the reaction times are then if not against the green light, and when you actually move.

If this is the case I need to think about things then. I didnt realise, thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

R34nismo the times are from when you cross the line not from green ask dirk he spent a while there after the light had gone green, in the morning when perfecting his launch. still manage an 11 second run QUality day out loved the launches from the r32 and dirky nice burnouts


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*sarky five 0 is right...*

some people sit there for a few seconds to build up the right amounts of revs and then the time is measured from when they pass the beam....reaction time will be pants but if you are going for a time and top speed then the launch is more important.

Si, no worries and keep up the good work. can we expect any more evo's to bag some good times? Rob Barnes looks quick (like your old evo 5) but not sure if any others will be dragging...imagine they will be quick in the handling area tho.


----------



## UKFIVEO (Apr 30, 2003)

R34nismo,

Reaction times only figure in a proper dragrace. Lets say me and you race and we both run identical 12.00 passes. If you got a 0.500 reaction and mine was a 0.600 you would get to the end one tenth earlier than me despite us running identical times. A perfect time is a 0.400 by the way.

Hope this clears it up a bit.


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Reaction Times*

Just to add to the debate:

I've always go on 4 orange, a fraction before the green. My best reaction time is 0.548. IMO if you wait for green you've already lost it. 
Also I've heard anything under 0.5 is impossible as you trigger a red. 


Vincenzo


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I see now , ok just not what I thought. Its clear in my mind now.

Do they change from some sessions up there, as they seem to have pushed a lot of people through quickly.

Sorry for confusing but thanks for clarifying.


----------



## UKFIVEO (Apr 30, 2003)

Hey smootster, you guys are too sensitive  sarky 50 indeed


----------



## skyline501 (Jun 29, 2001)

*Reaction Times*

Apropos my last: Of course this is only important if your are racing an oponent.  


Vincenzo


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*sorry Five 0*

Sarky is what we call R34 nismo mate.
apologies for any confusion.


----------



## UKFIVEO (Apr 30, 2003)




----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*What a fantastic day!*

As usual, I'm slow to get onto the site, BUT...For those that didn't turn up, you missed an absolutely fantastic day - great weather, girls, cars etc.

Big respect to Andy, Simon and the lads from RK tuning for a good show. I was behind the RK R32 on the way home and what a noise!!! The whole car was vibrating...well I was in the missuss's plastic summer car .

Can't wait until TOTB2, should be a good one.

Oh and ...OIY Glen I heard that you didn't make it to the POD cos they only let you out of the old gimmers home on Saturdays not Sundays  

Stu - the young one


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*doh!!*

stu, is yours the marron gtr 33 as saw it there. 
just could not find anyone to say hello. 

nick


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Oh dear*

God of the Pod who has all the experience/backup is challenging someone who doesn't. Get a life  .

I just cannot afford for my car to have something go wrong at this late stage (sh*t June already) as if it does it may well drop me out of TOTB2 which I am really looking forward to as the ONLY event I will be entering this year. Yes you are right, practice, practice, practice is the way to go but I'm just not in the position you are unfortunately.

If we meet at TOTB2 then you'll have your opportunity, but till then always remember, you don't win f**k all for practice  .

Glen

ps. oi Stu, who told ya


----------



## stu (Jul 25, 2001)

*Nick*

I was in the missus Lotus but I do have a maroon Skyline. I thought I saw you but wasn't sure so kept walking. I've had too many embarrasing scenes where I've cracked a conversation with people "I know" only to find I was wrong ...Doh!

We'll definitely have to meet for a chat at the hopper or another meet 

Best wishes mate,

Stu


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

*re reaction times*

Skyline 501 
I think you heard wrong dude I have four slips in front of me saying under .4
slowest being .380 and
fastest reaction time being .120


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

Oh forgot to say all runs stood. ie. no red lights/DQ


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

so, whats the best launch technique to have then????.......


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Launch*

Think Ronnie has that sorted.. anyone taking lessons from him should be OK...


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

yeah, but what technique is that then, or is that top secret....??? am trying to learn, but need some help!!!!


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Tokyo - Ha ha, I will try hard to get a life just for you!  Iam only messing around anyway it doesn't bother me what other people do just whether we are getting the best fom our car or not. However it is always nice to win especially against the big sixes!

Smootster73 - I don't think any of the Evo guys are even planning to get good times, except for Rob of course. When he gets an RS diff in his 6 he will post some very good times. :smokin: 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Si...I also forget how much torque you have as well!!*

shocking! like an intercity 125!! is it beacuse the evo has a longer stroke/bigger bores than the gtr that you can get such good torque? plus a huge blower as well!

just out of interest how does it compare to the Gixer 1000? I reckon the evo would be ask quick if not quicker once you are underway.

keep up the great work,
nick


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

Launch technique...

The best way i found to launch quickly is to rev the car to however high you are prepared to go and let off then repeat this 2 times on the third instead of letting off the accelerator you come off the clutch quickly. some sidestep off but I never had the balls for that.

in my case I revved to 6500 and came straight off the clutch.

this resulted in a 4.2 second to 60 from a GTR running about 415 bhp. with a bit more aggression I reckon it would have got down to 4.

On a drag strip this procedure is difficult though as you have to get into stage really quickly before the other guy to give you time to do it and catch it right on the lights.

I think the guys with revlimiters just go for full throttle and have boost running a bit lower in the first gear.

have fun.
Steve


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

cheers Steve, do you hold the car on the handbrake as well????


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

So what times you got then Steve and power you got ?


----------



## SteveC (Jul 2, 2001)

my best was a 12.7 last year at the banzai day so not in the big league !! runnin 415 bhp with 307lb/ft like I said though it could have been a bit better...

still not too bad for my third ever proper drag start.
I found this technique good for traffic lights as it stopped you bogging down.

TJ now owns my old car and he is going for it with it so I'd expect to see some good times from him.

I believe Mike Smith uses the same launch technique as I described, judging by the sound when he launches.


----------



## MDG (Jan 23, 2002)

Doubtlessly you've already seen this, but here's an example of how to overcome a bad launch:

http://members.optusnet.com.au/camilocastro/gtr700.avi

(answer: have a sh*t load of power)

MDG.


----------



## t.j (Jun 16, 2002)

Hello Steve hows things?

Smootster73:- It was me at the Pod parked in front of Andys car.. Didnt run as the clutch as started to slip.. O/S Geiken Tripple plate on its way with my JUN Goodies  Fun Fun Fun :smokin: 

Dan..
:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Norris Designs (Aug 4, 2002)

Smootster73 - The Evo has 608LbFt at 2.1 Bar boost so it has a reasonable amount of torque! The GSXR is very quick but not as quick as the Evo. If Valentino Rossi rode it then it would be quicker off the line but when I am in control it isn't! 

Cheers

Simon


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Now that would be something*

to see Rossi on a Suzuki.

Mind you Gibernau's done him a couple of times this year.

OK I know this is off track but I do like me MotoGP. Hopefully going to Brno in August.

Glen


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Brno? where's that then??


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Cheers for the input....

When i get the chance i'll get up to Santa Pod and see it all for myself....


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Hi Tigger*

It's in the Czech Republic south east of Prague and is on 17th August.

Was thinking of driving over their but may well fly. Have to see how me car is after TOTB I suppose.

Glen


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Glen you're a lucky sod if you get to go see them racing at Brno, from what i've seen on Eurosport, it's hell of a track !!!

It's been a great season so far this year.....long may it continue (although i am a big fan of Rossi and do hope he goes on to win - as he is without doubt the most naturally talented rider i've seen in that class).

Cheers,


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

I only thought there was weird spelling in Wales....lol....

Glen, what is with the Avatar??? whats it meant to be!!

Doh, am not gonna be able to race ya this year.......


----------



## Jamesw (Mar 20, 2003)

*launch techinique*

As someone else posted has already posted.


rev the car to about 5500 maybe 6000 rpm then sidestep clutch gets you off the line quickly but with continued use will break something. Managed a 12.74 with 265 bhp but that was in a GTiR so less weight than the skyline. 

Best being 12.54 but running a bar of boost rather than 13 psi as above.



Unfortuanatley now car has blown up, been sold and saving for an r32 probably.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*Avatar*

Well it looked good when I done it after a few pints  .

Glen


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

lol, what is it then.....?


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Avatar*

It looks like Glen in his car with his crash helmet on and gloves pretending to be a racer to me.

As for launch technique Tigs, rev it out dump the clutch, what could be easier? There is no technique required for drag racing its really, er, easy:smokin: One things for sure though, if you drive your car everyday and use it alot under load you get used to exactly what the car can do and how to use the power, jumping in a car for the first time or not very often is extremely difficult when attempting to get to grips with catapulting it - as Gary found with my car when he ran 12.5 at the Pod about 10 minutes after my 11.1 pass, lol.


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Dirk Babe, well, I guess I must have a decentish technique......beat you enough times now......lol, just kidding, dont rise to it.....

Yeah, it would be impossible to jump into a mega high powered car and expect to know how to drag it properly......


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

just sit on line nail it and drop clutch and hang on 

lee

tiggs what u doing with ur car


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Lee, am not going to be doing anything mod wise with my car...in fact, I am probably selling it soon


----------



## gtsm (Jan 14, 2002)

bugger u getting another one or waiting for point thing 

lee


----------

